# Does this look right???



## 2B1 (Apr 25, 2014)

MTII from GreatWhitePeptides. Supposed to be 10mg each. Doesn't look right to me dammit... Thoughts...?







Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Apr 26, 2014)

I have a digital postal scale and I would attempt to weigh them and see if there is a difference.


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 26, 2014)

Left one looks good. I don't know if it's just the picture or what but the one on the right appears to have less
powder in it..


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Sure as shit does superlift. I will weigh them tonight when I get home. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 29, 2014)

weight difference?


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Apr 29, 2014)

One may have more Mannitol filler than the other so weight may not be accurate, but if they are from the same batch the weight should be the same.  

Here's a pick of two MT2 from our current batch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------

